# Only 1 testicle?



## sandmama (Aug 2, 2005)

HELP!
I took Chewy into the low cost spay/neuter clinic and when they examined him there is only 1 testicle that has descended. They tried to feel for the second one and couldn't feel ANYTHING. They said I will have to take him to a regular vet to do explorative surgery to find the other one in order for him to be neutered. So the cost went from $68 to almost $250 at the vet. 

Has this happened to anyone else? Chewy is 5 months. Should I wait a little longer to see if 1. it starts to descend or 2. the unfound testicle will grow a little bigger and can hopefully be found, but will still need the surgery?

I am not only concerned about any health issues, but mostly about behavior issues, he still squats to potty and isn't marking and I don't want him to start!!

Thanks for any replies!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I had to laugh while reading your post... not at you but at my vet when I got Cooper.

Cooper's testicles didn't descend until he was about 6-7 months old and every time we were in the vet's office, she would feel around for them and say something like "okay, it shouldn't be much longer"... meanwhile, Cooper had the funniest look on his face!! :lol: 

Seriously though, if you just wait another month or so, the other one will drop. Cooper didn't even try marking around the house before he was neutered so I think you'll be okay. I would definitely take him back to the clinic after he turns 6 months, see if they can locate it, then call the vet, although the exploratory surgery option seems a bit silly to me - unless it's 8-9 months and nothing has happened.


----------



## sandmama (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the reassurance! I asked if it was just to early to tell because he is so little and they were like, we don't feel ANYTHING at all! She said it is in there, she hasn't seen one without both and that it will get bigger over time and be easier to find, but she didn't think it would ever actually "drop". I'll try to wait another 4-6 weeks and see if I feel anything. The extra cost sure isn't fun, but I hate for him to have a big incision in his tummy just to look for the missing one!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

My sister's doxie had the same thing happen. The one dropped but #2 stayed in hiding for a while. It eventually dropped... then was chopped off. LOL

They're just like babies - sometimes, their privates have a mind of their own! :lol: :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Cooper said:


> The one dropped but #2 stayed in hiding for a while. It eventually dropped... then was chopped off. LOL


That's just what happened to Fizzy , he only had one till he was 7 months , then the 2nd one dropped , then they were both removed


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i totally agree with cooper's mom  

kisses nat


----------



## sandmama (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks all, I called a different vet and they said to wait for another check until he is 8 months. That he probably won't be able to be neutered until he is 9 or 10 but it should be okay without additional surgery. That made me feel better, now I just hope he doesn't start marking in the mean time!!


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

My 6 month old chi has only had one testicle drop as well. My vet said the surgery wasn't much more of a big deal than a normal neuter, but I've been putting it off hoping that the other one will still make an appearance. I've heard there isn't much chance of that happening after 6 months though. I've also heard that other than the marking and humping problems one might encounter if not neutered early enough, that a puppy's personality may change for the worse...as in a permanently tempermental teenager. Anyone know if there's any truth to this? If not, then I think I'll wait to see what happens.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I would think it is definitely better to get them neutered as young as you can (but not too young) just to reduce the stress and all that. However, shelters neuter adult dogs every day and, if anything, it makes them a little less energetic (not much though) and a little calmer in general. They don't seem to care that their family jewels have been stolen at all.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

ive known many an unnetered male whos never developed any behavioural problems, even the marking in the house can be reduced/stopped with some propper training.
just as ive seen MANY agressive neutered dogs...

its all about the dog and its genetics, not whether it has its balls or not...


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

ive known many an unnetered male whos never developed any behavioural problems, even the marking in the house can be reduced/stopped with some propper training.
just as ive seen MANY agressive neutered dogs...

its all about the dog and its genetics, not whether it has its balls or not...

also its prety normal for smaller dogs especially to not have their testicles decend untill 6, 7 even 8 monhts, if it hasnt made an apearence by 1yr then id say fine go ahead surgery to find it...but untill then i wouldnt worry too much. its a very common thing with smaller breeds especially.


----------



## Scooby (Aug 12, 2005)

Marcus is 4 months old and neither of his have come down yet. My vet said that one probaly will but the other is in his leg  He is getting fixed at the end of October testicle or no testicle


----------

